# motordyne space and cai loss of power,true?



## medinafx (Jun 11, 2009)

i have a 6 speed manual 2003 non rev engine 350z and i heard that if i want to install the mrev2 and the spacer i need to tune my ecu is that true?
i also heard that if i install the spacer by itself and i have a nismo intake that i will expiriance a loss of hp and i should go with the jim wolf pop charger is that also true?


----------

